# can i freeze jalapenos?



## bu's mama (Mar 25, 2004)

I used some canned jalapenos but only used half the can. Can I freeze the other half to use later or else how long can I keep them in the fridge?

TIA!


----------



## scarlettrose (Mar 24, 2006)

you can freeze them....they won't lose their flavor when you thaw them out...but they might be a little limp and squishy when they thaw.....


----------



## bu's mama (Mar 25, 2004)

thanks - I only really use them for chili so limp & squishy is fine







.


----------



## scarlettrose (Mar 24, 2006)

you're welcome....


----------



## saratc (May 13, 2006)

I freeze my jalapenos and other herbs all the time (including celery, which I only use in soup stocks). I still have a few jalapenos from last year's summer garden in my freezer. They don't really need thawing -- take one out, rinse in cold water for 20-30 seconds, then chop up with a sharp knife. I find them much easier to chop that way than when they thaw out and turn to mush.


----------

